# My Last Bottle



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 21, 2017)

This is my last 1liter bottle of Starnes BBQ Sauce. Its really good and i get it right from Starnes by the case in Paducah, KY every Sept.

I put it on lots of food in conjunction with slap ya mama. Some call it bbq sauce, i call it bbqhotsauce.

Hurry up Sept.













sbbqs.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jan 21, 2017


----------



## gr0uch0 (Jan 21, 2017)

nepas, I Googled the sauce recipe, and came up with this off Pinterest:

STARNES BBQ SAUCE - 3 TBSP Ketchup (Heinz); 4 TBSP Apple Cider Vinegar (1/4 cup); 1 TBSP water; 1 Tsp Black Pepper (fine ground); ¼ Tsp White pepper; 1 Tsp Cayenne (red) pepper; 2 tsp Tabasco or other red pepper sauce - All measures are level measurements. Mix all ingredients in saucepan and bring to simmer. Add bit of flour to thicken. Transfer to bottle or jar and refrigerate for long storage.

Can't vouch for accuracy or authenticity. but thought you might want to give it a whirl.  Good luck.


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 21, 2017)

Well it sounds interesting...... May have to try this one out.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 22, 2017)

gr0uch0 said:


> nepas, I Googled the sauce recipe, and came up with this off Pinterest:
> 
> STARNES BBQ SAUCE - 3 TBSP Ketchup (Heinz); 4 TBSP Apple Cider Vinegar (1/4 cup); 1 TBSP water; 1 Tsp Black Pepper (fine ground); ¼ Tsp White pepper; 1 Tsp Cayenne (red) pepper; 2 tsp Tabasco or other red pepper sauce - All measures are level measurements. Mix all ingredients in saucepan and bring to simmer. Add bit of flour to thicken. Transfer to bottle or jar and refrigerate for long storage.
> 
> Can't vouch for accuracy or authenticity. but thought you might want to give it a whirl.  Good luck.


Yeah thats a knockoff, not even close to the real Starnes.


----------

